
What $50 Buys You at Huaqiangbei, the World’s Most Fascinating Electronic Market - mikecarlton
https://shift.newco.co/what-50-buys-you-at-huaqiangbei-the-worlds-most-fascinating-electronics-market-f0384d9fca32#.xxu4l3kc1
======
sharemywin
aliexpress is pretty close to the cheapest with shipping on all that type of
stuff. (just beware of fake stuff and buy from someone with orders and
feedback)

